# Proculture Yeast



## therook (21/8/09)

I see that Gryphon has 4 strains of Proculture English yeast, does anyone know what the equivalent Wyeast strains are?

The English Bitter is the only one that has an equivalent in the description which is 1768

Rook


----------



## benno1973 (21/8/09)

I think that most of them have an equivalent now. Perhaps he was adding them as you posted?

PRO-102 ENGLISH CASK ALE = Wyeast 1026
PRO-103 ENGLISH WOOD ALE = Wyeast 1469
PRO-104 ENGLISH BITTER ALE = Wyeast 1768
PRO-74 ENGLISH PALE ALE YEAST = ???

Looks like a good selection of yeasts there. Might be time to place another order


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/09)

therook said:


> I see that Gryphon has 4 strains of Proculture English yeast, does anyone know what the equivalent Wyeast strains are?
> 
> The English Bitter is the only one that has an equivalent in the description which is 1768
> 
> Rook


Sorry Rook I was going to do a post next Monday releasing these yeasts.You beat me to it !
Comparison yeasts are:
Pro 102 comparison W 1026
Pro 103 " " W 1469
Pro 104 " " W 1768
Pro 74 " " W 1968
There are quite a few more strains on the site and I will increase the range as the yeasts gain in popularity.

GB
Dam beaten to it again. !


----------



## therook (21/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Sorry Rook I was going to do a post next Monday releasing these yeasts.You beat me to it !
> Comparison yeasts are:
> Pro 102 comparison W 1026
> Pro 103 " " W 1469
> ...




Nev is there a 1318 equivalent?

I thought i was going crazy after Kaiser posted saying they were there :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/09)

therook said:


> Nev is there a 1318 equivalent?
> 
> I thought i was going crazy after Kaiser posted saying they were there :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook


Rook I am trying to get an answer for you.I will let you know.
GB


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

Its Proculture 48.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/09)

Katie said:


> Its Proculture 48.


Are you the new sales rep ? :lol: Thanks Katie.
GB


----------



## T.D. (21/8/09)

I'm grabbing a #74 and a #17 early next week. I am really intrigued by the #17 "Brewer's Mate" (Cry Havoc) strain. 

Gonna brew some pale ales with the #74. Should be good.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/09)

T.D. said:


> I'm grabbing a #74 and a #17 early next week. I am really intrigued by the #17 "Brewer's Mate" (Cry Havoc) strain.
> 
> Gonna brew some pale ales with the #74. Should be good.


TD I have the 17 (Comparison Cry Havoc) in stock now.So good to go on Monday.Wonder how it got its name?
GB


----------



## benno1973 (21/8/09)

Katie said:


> Its Proculture 48.



I bought PRO-11 from Malthouse a few weeks ago, and they said that was 1318 equivalent? I think... but my memory is hazy.

Can probably email them here if you need anything cleared up.


----------



## eamonnfoley (21/8/09)

I have ordered pro21 (Achouffe) from GB, and its a Wyeast 3522 equivalent


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I bought PRO-11 from Malthouse a few weeks ago, and they said that was 1318 equivalent? I think... but my memory is hazy.
> 
> Can probably email them here if you need anything cleared up.


I looks like Pro- 48 yeast comparison is 1318.
GB


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

Katie said:


> Its Proculture 48.




Like i said! :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete (21/8/09)

Just tried to get onto their website but no luck.  
Perhaps it's "Under Construction"?

TP


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> Just tried to get onto their website but no luck.
> Perhaps it's "Under Construction"?
> 
> TP


Did you google it ? I have no luck when I type it into the browser.
GB


----------



## TidalPete (21/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Did you google it ? I have no luck when I type it into the browser.
> GB



It was the Google & Ask GB. I had hoped that others had more success.

TP


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> It was the Google & Ask GB. I had hoped that others had more success.
> 
> TP


It is HERE
GB


----------



## Hogan (21/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Wonder how it got its name?
> GB




If I remember correctly from the BN broadcast with the White Brothers, the 'cry havoc' was the nick name of a third party who supplied them with the yeast. They did not want to give it their WLP--- number in order to maintain that individuals connection to it. 

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Maple (21/8/09)

Hogan said:


> If I remember correctly from the BN broadcast with the White Brothers, the 'cry havoc' was the nick name of a third party who supplied them with the yeast. They did not want to give it their WLP--- number in order to maintain that individuals connection to it.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.


But it does have a number, WLP862 i think. and why are we all so secretive about teh 'individual's' Identity? is is clark kent? I was thinking it was uncle charlie's yeast.


----------



## Hogan (21/8/09)

Maple said:


> But it does have a number, WLP862 i think. and why are we all so secretive about teh 'individual's' Identity? is is clark kent? I was thinking it was uncle charlie's yeast.




The identity was no secret on the podcast. It's just that I am old, senile and KRAFT.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Franko (21/8/09)

Maple said:


> But it does have a number, WLP862 i think. and why are we all so secretive about teh 'individual's' Identity? is is clark kent? I was thinking it was uncle charlie's yeast.



Spot on there Maple its Charlie Papazian's "secret" blend both a Ale and Lager yeast

just my 2c worth
Franko


----------



## RdeVjun (22/8/09)

Hogan said:


> The identity was no secret on the podcast. It's just that I am old, senile and KRAFT.


KRAFT? Has got me stumped. Thanks!

BTW, does anyone know if Proculture muck around with that poxed "PC" marketing gimmick like their American major competitors do? I hope not, it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Hogan (22/8/09)

RdeVjun said:


> KRAFT? Has got me stumped. Thanks!




KRAFT - Kan't remember a f...king thing.

I think that's what it means. I forget.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/09)

RdeVjun said:


> KRAFT? Has got me stumped. Thanks!
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if Proculture muck around with that poxed "PC" marketing gimmick like their American major competitors do? I hope not, it doesn't look like it.


What Poxed PC thing?
GB


----------



## Stuster (22/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> What Poxed PC thing?
> GB



I think he means Platinum Collection. The seasonal specials that Wyeast offer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/09)

Stuster said:


> I think he means Platinum Collection. The seasonal specials that Wyeast offer.


Oh right, I get it now. I didnt think that the seasonal yeasts were a bad idea, just didnt suit our seasons.
GB


----------



## Stuster (22/8/09)

Yep, they are out of whack for us temperature wise. The problem I guess is that if you like a find a strain you like, when are you going to be able to get hold of it again. Personally, I think it's fun to have some different yeasts/blends to try out and them only being around for a bit probably works on me as a marketing tool. :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/09)

Stuster said:


> Yep, they are out of whack for us temperature wise. The problem I guess is that if you like a find a strain you like, when are you going to be able to get hold of it again. Personally, I think it's fun to have some different yeasts/blends to try out and them only being around for a bit probably works on me as a marketing tool. :lol:


I am impressed with Proculture as any yeast that's listed is available year round even if you have to wait a week or so to have it cultured up.Their list of yeast is comprehensive to say the least, and its growing all the time. Im prepared to travel the beer world collecting yeast for them. :beerbang: Pick me.
GB


----------



## buttersd70 (22/8/09)

I'd be interested to know how the flavour profile compares to that of the wyeast strains (particularly the 1469 equivilant), and what differences, if any, there are.

(to clarify: I don't percieve differences as a bad thing; but rather as a possible positive. I mean, if it's exactly the same, I wouldn't really bother, cos I have slants of 1469, so wouldn't want to buy something thats 100% identical to what I've already got...if there were variences in the flavour profile, I'd definately be interested in comparison testing myself....apologies for zinging zoiderhh rambling... :unsure: )


----------



## mfeighan (22/8/09)

you also get a decent amount of yeast in those vials


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I'd be interested to know how the flavour profile compares to that of the wyeast strains (particularly the 1469 equivilant), and what differences, if any, there are.
> 
> (to clarify: I don't percieve differences as a bad thing; but rather as a possible positive. I mean, if it's exactly the same, I wouldn't really bother, cos I have slants of 1469, so wouldn't want to buy something thats 100% identical to what I've already got...if there were variences in the flavour profile, I'd definately be interested in comparison testing myself....apologies for zinging zoiderhh rambling... :unsure: )


Any yeast is going to do different things depending what slant (pun ) you put on it. One yeast, so many beers.The pro- file (pun) is really only the starting personally of the strain, you need to bring out the evil brother or the sexy soft sister.I have done a few beers with 1469 now and they are all different, and that's what I intended. I am now working on manipulation of Pro-10 so Black Betty (brewery) is happy.GB ESB induced ramble over. :beerbang: 
GB


----------



## buttersd70 (22/8/09)

:lol: ..
fair point(s). I tend to push in different directions as well, so sounds like I shall have to add another bow to my string edit: string to my bow (gawd, I'm not used to zoiderrh :lol: . Original error left in place with a strikethrough for it's humour value) and have a bit of a play....


----------



## Bribie G (22/8/09)

Also yeast seem to often 'drift'... My first couple of 1469 had rocky popcorn heads and floating icebergs of yeast on top, even in secondary. Then on subsequent generations they lost that rocky head but produced a nice beer. On getting a slant of 1469 recently it brewed up just like a first generation with lumps of yeast bobbing on top. I'll be ordering Monday and keen to try the 'Wood Ale' strain.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/09)

The Pro -103 (aka 1469) are all first generation yeasts, the advantage with proculture is that they are raised on barley derived wort and hence dont have to adapt to the brewers wort, this equals a short lag phase. I typically get a FG of 1010 with this yeast and like the bitterness I achieve in my best bitters.
GB


----------



## Kai (22/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Also yeast seem to often 'drift'... My first couple of 1469 had rocky popcorn heads and floating icebergs of yeast on top, even in secondary. Then on subsequent generations they lost that rocky head but produced a nice beer. On getting a slant of 1469 recently it brewed up just like a first generation with lumps of yeast bobbing on top. I'll be ordering Monday and keen to try the 'Wood Ale' strain.



Bribie -- what is your cropping method for further generations of repitching?


----------



## Bribie G (22/8/09)

Kai said:


> Bribie -- what is your cropping method for further generations of repitching?



When I used 1469 (and we are talking about back in February it's been that long) I used yeast cake but obviously being a wiser man now hopefully I'll harvest from the first krausen. I do the Yorkshire method of beating the yeast with a paddle morning and night for a few days to rouse and oxygenate and on removing the paddle, after the first couple of days it literally has waxy lumps of yeast clinging to it, being the ultimate top cropper.

At the end of primary the live yeast rises to the top and floats there like little lumps of popcorn as I posted earlier. I would imagine that this would be good to save as well but I read a post recently suggesting that cropping from the earlier part of fermentation would be better and more reliable, forgot who it was who posted.


----------



## Bizier (22/8/09)

I am definitely interested to try these yeasts. I'd even thought about studying microbio to do something similar, because there has been no equivalent local service til now. For the record, I think that the PC strain things are not marketing as much as culling their bread and butter yeasts to a manageable variety and releasing all others in some form of rotation. It makes business sense to minimise expired yeast being thrown out.


----------



## Kai (23/8/09)

BribieG said:


> When I used 1469 (and we are talking about back in February it's been that long) I used yeast cake but obviously being a wiser man now hopefully I'll harvest from the first krausen. I do the Yorkshire method of beating the yeast with a paddle morning and night for a few days to rouse and oxygenate and on removing the paddle, after the first couple of days it literally has waxy lumps of yeast clinging to it, being the ultimate top cropper.
> 
> At the end of primary the live yeast rises to the top and floats there like little lumps of popcorn as I posted earlier. I would imagine that this would be good to save as well but I read a post recently suggesting that cropping from the earlier part of fermentation would be better and more reliable, forgot who it was who posted.



Top croppers can be pretty fickle beasts. I think the general rule for repitching is to use the yeast that rises to the top after halfway through the ferment. The stuff at the bottom once the ferment is over is the stuff that quits before the party's over, as is the foamier stuff that rises with the first krauesen.


----------



## buttersd70 (23/8/09)

Kai said:


> I think the general rule for repitching is to use the yeast that rises to the top after halfway through the ferment. The stuff at the bottom once the ferment is over is the stuff that quits before the party's over, as is the foamier stuff that rises with the first krauesen.



Yep, I'd agree with that. I do my skims just prior to transfer to secondary fermentation, so about 4 (ish) sg points from estimated fg. with top croppers, I don't bother getting stuff off the bottom at all, anymore. I find I get _much _better repitches from the top skimmed yeast. Nice, healthy yeast (barring user error :lol: ).


----------



## brendanos (23/8/09)

Hey Nev (or anyone) - any info on his distillers yeasts? I think he's got 5 or so in his bank, but they are all described in the same vague way. I'm looking for a good (pref scottish) strain for a 9% malt based wash.


----------



## Bribie G (23/8/09)

brendanos said:


> Hey Nev (or anyone) - any info on his distillers yeasts? I think he's got 5 or so in his bank, but they are all described in the same vague way. I'm looking for a good (pref scottish) strain for a 9% malt based wash.



No discussion of the sister-craft on this forum.


----------



## Quintrex (23/8/09)

brendanos said:


> Hey Nev (or anyone) - any info on his distillers yeasts? I think he's got 5 or so in his bank, but they are all described in the same vague way. I'm looking for a good (pref scottish) strain for a 9% malt based wash.





> No discussion of the sister-craft on this forum.



I think he's just got a stuck ferment that he needs a hand with...  
Surely discussing fermenting unhopped beer is fine.


----------



## RdeVjun (23/8/09)

Stuster said:


> I think he means Platinum Collection. The seasonal specials that Wyeast offer.


No Stuster, Private Collection is what I mean. If a manufacturer can knock out packs of yeast one day, there's nothing to stop it the next. We've been had... Nothing like developing brand- allegiance via marketing. Those crafty yanks.

Unlike Proculture's range. Oh, wait, I see the ambiguity now. Sorry... 

Interesting discussion though.


----------



## Stuster (23/8/09)

Ah, getting my manufacturers mixed up here. Maybe the marketing doesn't work on me as well as I thought it did.


----------



## Bribie G (23/8/09)

Rde yes you are right on the money there. While there are only two main liquid yeast mobs in the market then they can manipulate things by announcing 'closed seasons' on yeasts such as 1469 which is put out from October onwards to suit the Northern Hemisphere. Hereabouts we would love to get these yeast from March to October but of course we don't rate much as a major market in Australia.

It's great that we have a home grown supplier started up. I have ordered some of their 1469 lookalike and intend to do a side by side brew against a slant of the genuine 1469 that a fellow brewer kindly sent me   and see how we go.


----------



## RdeVjun (24/8/09)

Yep BribieG, I was thinking about the prospect of side- by- side testing too! Now that I can do up batches with a fair degree of repeatability it is more likely to happen. And at least the new one can be easily obtained without having to scrounge all over the earth and then hand over one's firstborn as security etc. Well not really, our fellow brewers are pretty helpful, sharing folks! 

Good point Bizier, giving them the benefit of the doubt, that's the conclusion I had reached initially. Then I found out they had actually re- released 1469 but still kept it in the PC stable and hence I became a shade more cynical. It was released in Jan-March 07 and then again in Oct-Dec 08. Then I asked myself about the change from 'Very Special Strain' to 'Private Collection' and saw the grubby pawmarks of a marketing consultant having its way with a growing firm that might've made some bad decisions with product development. I could be wrong though, in fact its quite likely!

Oh, and no worries Stu- I had to go and check the website myself! Evidently you're right, they may have made a blue!


----------



## DJR (24/8/09)

Hmm, i wonder if they do a WY 2575 equivalent on the topic of Wyeast PC strains. PRO107 says "2565-2575", but i'd be guessing that it's not a mixed strain.

Wyeast have said to me in an email that 2575PC is getting re-released in their Spring collection, so that would be Autumn next year.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/8/09)

DJR said:


> Hmm, i wonder if they do a WY 2575 equivalent on the topic of Wyeast PC strains. PRO107 says "2565-2575", but i'd be guessing that it's not a mixed strain.
> 
> Wyeast have said to me in an email that 2575PC is getting re-released in their Spring collection, so that would be Autumn next year.


It is the 2575PC comparison.And you are right its not a mixed strain.I will edit my web page to show the correct comparison.
GB


----------



## ausdb (24/8/09)

I have recently started to use Proculture yeasts and at the moment have five fermentations under way, but nothing to sample yet. The pricing is very good, at $20-$21 for two vials of yeast it is hardly worth the cost of DME and effort to make a starter for a 20L batch of 1.050 lager. Freshness if you are in WA is also excellent, there is nothing like seeing samples on ice being delivered to your HBS that are only a day old!

There is still a lot of inconsistency between the labelling on the packages and what is on the website. 

Take for example:
PRO- 88 CANADIAN ALE YEAST, on the website it says Temperature Range: 18-26C and good for a wide range of beers
However on the vial it says, temp range 20-27C and most suited for Saison style beers?

Also the PRO- 10 AMERICAN SIERRA ALE YEAST on the website it says Ferment range: 15-32 oC (opt.: 20-23 oC)
But on the vial it only states 20-23C, Considering this is supposed to be the same as the other guys basic American Ale yeast if you were at the shop looking the vials you would possibly bypass it if you didn't know about the extended temp range.
To test things out I have it happily fermenting a blonde ale in my fridge at 16-17C 

The new packaging is a definite improvement, the caps seal well so no more leaking mess if the bottle is not kept upright. Plus the little bottles are just the right size to tip a bit of wort into to keep your own little 1st generation sample if you are a real frugal brewer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/8/09)

I know Proculture is working on the labelling issues, the problem being the old style vials were small and they could not fit much info on the labels.The other issues have been brought to their attention.
GB


----------



## T.D. (6/9/09)

I pitched a PC103 (TTL) yesterday on a bright ale, and woke up this morning to find a HUGE krausen already! :beerbang: Its a 19L batch in a 30L fermenter and the krausen is only a couple of inches from the lid. This stuff is bloody fresh!

Looking forward to try this one, the way its going I could be kegging it some time this week!


----------



## drew9242 (6/9/09)

I cultured up 6 stubbies of the kolsch yeast the other week. I pitched me first stubbie yesterday and it has fired up very well already.

Cant wait till taste testing time.


----------



## cubbie (26/10/09)

ausdb said:


> The new packaging is a definite improvement, the caps seal well so no more leaking mess if the bottle is not kept upright. Plus the little bottles are just the right size to tip a bit of wort into to keep your own little 1st generation sample if you are a real frugal brewer.



I made a starter last night with the Pro 60 American Wheat and must say I was surprised at how easy it was to open the cap, I thought at least there might be a safety seal.

Pitched into a 2 litre starter, looking forward to how it grows.


----------



## sinkas (16/6/11)

What has happened to Proculture, have they gone belly up?


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/11)

Proculture weren't a stand alone business as such, AFAIK they were a couple of uni dudes doing it as a sideline. Gryphon Brewing would have his finger on the pulse there.


----------



## Spoonta (16/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Proculture weren't a stand alone business as such, AFAIK they were a couple of uni dudes doing it as a sideline. Gryphon Brewing would have his finger on the pulse there.




I think there still try to work out paging troubles


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Proculture weren't a stand alone business as such, AFAIK they were a couple of uni dudes doing it as a sideline. Gryphon Brewing would have his finger on the pulse there.


I have had my finger else where just recently :icon_drool2: but I have asked the question and just waiting on a reply.
Nev
GB


----------



## sinkas (16/6/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I have had my finger else where just recently :icon_drool2: but I have asked the question and just waiting on a reply.
> Nev
> GB



your dog still got worms hey...


----------



## Ross (16/6/11)

sinkas said:


> your dog still got worms hey...



:lol: :lol:


----------

